# Grand nettoyage Epson stylus photo 890



## Bricole (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

J' ai vu passer, il y a qques mois, un article expliquant comment démonter la tête  d'imprimante sur une epson stylus photo (la mienne est une 890) pour la nettoyer efficacement avec de l'alcool à brûler, je crois.
Quelqu'un l'aurait-il conservé dans un coin ?
Quelqu'autre sai-il comment faire ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Septembre 2005)

Zéro réponses ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour ,
j'ai déconné !
après démontage et nettoyage complet de la tête de mon *Epson 790* (alcool pharmacie et eau distillée) et de très nombreux tests d'impression et nettoyage via l'utilitaire Epson 
plus rien ! aucune traces d'impression et en plus cette connerie de puce sur les cartouches me déclare vidées deux cartouches quasi neuves!
y a t il une incompatibilitée entre l'eau distillée et les encres Epson ?
ou bien l'alcool détruit la tête ?
j'ai entièrement purgé les canaux de la tête avec une seringue ; la pression à peut être détruit le système ?
*qui connait un semblant de réponse ?*
il me reste :
1/ envoyer ma bonne vielle bécane au S.A.V epson pour changement de la tête
2/acheter la première imprimante photo réaliste venue au bazar du coin
(solutions ayant presque le même coût)
A+
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Pour nettoyer le dessous de la tête d'une imprimante Epson (photo 750 chez moi, mais quasiment toutes) :

-Matériel : un sopalin de bonne qualité.

-Méthode : La tête d'impression se déplace au sessus d'une sorte de rail en plastique. découpez une bande dans la sopalin faisant trois fois la largeur interne de ce rail, allumez l'imprimante, et actionnez la commande pour positionner la tête comme pour changer de cartouche. débranchez l'imprimante (ne l'éteignez pas, otez directement le cable d'alim derrière). Poussez la tête à fond à droite, puis disposez la bande de sopalin pliée en trois dans le fond du rail, puis, en le maintenant, faites glisser la tête au dessus du sopalin en prenant garde de ne pas le laisser "bourrer" dessous. Actionnez ensuite la tête délicatement de gauche à droite et vice versa.

Renouvelez éventuellement avec un sopalin neuf, si nécessaire.

ATTENTION : Ce nettoyage doit impérativement se faire A SEC.

Ah, un détail, une fois terminé, avant de rebrancher ... n'oubliez pas d'enlever le sopalin !


----------

